# Silvia V6, tamper not exactly perfect for basket



## CoffeeStewieG (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

Just bought a Silvia V6. It now comes with a good tamper but i thought it would be a really good fit in the basket. There's still a bit of a gap, has anyone else had the same issue? I feel I'm not getting the best tamping results and may have to buy a 58.5mm to up my game. Was hoping to spend money on other coffee toys before a tamper.

Have accurately measured the basket and tamper etc, just thought i'd see if it's the same deal for everyone with the V6?

Cheers

Stu


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

My V6 also has a loose fit. Tamping leaves a little ridge of coffee round the edges, but it doesn't seem to cause too much trouble.

Will be interested to hear if anyone else thinks a 58.5 would improve anything.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

CoffeeStewieG said:


> has anyone else had the same issue?


 When I got the V6 I compared the Rancilio stock 58mm tamper to the Motta 58.4 competition tamper I already had. By only looking at them next to each other, I thought they were the same size. I had to get out the calipers and measure to confirm that indeed the Motta was 0.4mm bigger. So I used the Motta, because I had it. Does it make a big difference? I wouldn't think so, but perhaps I am not professional enough to know. Personally, I don't think I would rush to buy a new tamper over the one that comes with the V6. Better to put the money towards a much more important upgrade - PID.


----------



## CoffeeStewieG (Aug 4, 2015)

Haha, I ordered the same Motta 58.4mm having got the calipers out aswell. I think it will make that extra bit of difference, my shots have been good but i think they can be better. I'll report back findings, thanks for the input.

Ta

S


----------



## CoffeeStewieG (Aug 4, 2015)

So the 58.4mm Motta is much better for the tamping process. I would say a 58.5mm would fit even better as there is still a tiny bit of room. If i'm not on my game I still get a very small amount at the sides but still alot less than the previous tamper. It's definitely increased my consistency.

Cheers

S


----------

